# Welches Holz für den Mönch?



## AGV Furrer (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wie sagte "Bodo Bach" so schön: "ich hätt da gern mal ein Problem".

Also, zusammen mit ein paar Freuden möchte ich einen alten Teich im Wald pachten, der nach seiner Säuberung als Fischteich benutzt werden soll.
Der Teich ist mit einem Mönch (Beton mit 2 Stahlschienen) ausgestattet.
Da das alte Holz, welches in die Stahlschienen eingesetzt wurde, vollständig verrottet und unbrauchbar müssen wir hier neue Bretter einsetzten.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass wir uns nicht sicher sind welches Holz wir nehmen sollen.
Da der Teich nur durch Niederschlagswasser gespeist wird ist es wichtig das der Mönch absolut dicht ist und sich das verwendete Holz nicht verzieht.
Wer hat in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen??


----------



## Tim Truckle (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Hallo Volker,

ich würde Lärchenholz empfehlen. Das wurde bei uns früher im Bergbau eingesetzt, vor allem zum abstützen der Stollen. Dort war es häufig ständiger Nässe ausgesetzt. Mitunter finden sich in den Gruben Lärchenholzstützen, die mehr als 300 Jahre alt sind und immer noch ihren Dienst verrichten.

Schau mal hier.


----------



## nikmark (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Mit Hölzern wie Bangkirai und anderen Tropenhölzern wirst du aber ein Problem haben !
Ich habe meine Terrasse aus diesem Holz gebaut.

Zwar hat es eine extrem hohe Haltbarkeit gerade im Nassbereich und da wird es ja bevorzugt auch eingesetzt (Bootsstege usw.). Daher ist es natürlich die erste Wahl, weil so gut wie unverrottbar.
Aaaaber es hat auch ein Quell- bzw. Schwindeverhalten von ca. 10% !!!
Das bedeutet, du kannst es nicht einsetzen, wenn du etwas absolut abdichten willst !

Nikmark


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Hallo Praetorianer,
erst mal Danke für deine Mühen (wo hast du denn die Info her? Bist duch Fachmann für Holz??).
Also ich hab die Fläche noch nicht nachgemessen, sind aber ca. 2 m (Mönchhöhe) und ca. 50-60 Abflußbreite.
Dachte mir, dass die einzelnen Holsteile so um die 20-30 cm hoch sein sollten, um den Wasserstand gezielt variieren zu können.


----------



## Lofote (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Morgen!!
Habe bei mir Lärche eingesetzt und die sind jetzt schon über 6 Jahre im Mönch und es ist nichts von verrottung oder etwas Morsches zu erkennen.
Vor allem ist Lärche sicher auch leichter zu besorgen als irgend ein Tropengewächs.

Gruß Lofote


----------



## THD (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Hallo AGV Furrer,
mit Lärchenholz mit 1 cm Überlappung von vorn, und Abdichtung zwischen den Brettern und zur Seite hin mit Ton sollte helfen.

Grüße THD


----------



## nikmark (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Hölzer ständig im/unter Wasser sind werden sie minimal aufquellen und diese Form behalten, so lange diese Naß sind. So ähnlich wird es bei Schleusentoren aus Holz auch gemacht, die Tore sind solange dicht wie Sie Naß sind.



So isses ! Wenn das Holz immer nass ist, dann gibt es nichts besseres !


@ Lofote
Bei Lärche dürfte aber nach 10-15 Jahren Schicht sein. Bei Bangkirai erst so nach 40 Jahren.
Deshalb habe ich ja meine Terrasse aus Bangkirai gebaut. Bin eben faul und will in diesem Leben nicht noch eine bauen   

Nikmark


----------



## THD (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

@preatorianer:
Ich hab mit Nut und Feder - Brettern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die verbinden sich so fest, dass man sie nicht mehr auseinanderbekommt, musste damals mit der Motorsäge dran, besser ist es, sich Bretter fräsen zu lassen, die sich um ca. 1 cm
überlappen.


----------



## THD (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

@preatorianer:
Klasse !
Gleich gespeichert - Danke.
Grüße THD


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Danke an euch alle für die Tips.


Hallo Praetorianer,
eagl in welcher Firma oder bei welcher Behörde tu tätig bist - Du bist SUPER.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Normalerweise hat ein guter Mönch drei Führungsschienen. In die hintere kommen Fichten- oder Föhrebretter 2 cm kleiner als der Abstand zwischen der Mönchöffnung und einen halben cm dünner als die Führung , wegen der Quellung im Wasser. in die nächste kommen die gleichen Bretter, ca 10 cm hoch. In der Mitte dieser Bretter wird im oberen drittel ein Eisenwinkel angeschraubt. Steht ca 3cm nach außen und nach unten gewinkelt! Bei den Brettern hinten schauen die Winkel in den Mönch nach hinten! Bei den zweiten Brettern nach vorne! Dient zur Entfernung der Bretter beim Ablassen des Teiches. Einfach einen Eisenhaken an einer Stange nehmen und die Bretter rausziehen. Zwischen diesen Brettern wird von Beginn an immer wieder feuchtes Sägemehl mit der Schaufel eingefüllt und mit einem 5kg-aufwärts Hammer dichtgestampft. Ganz vorne in die dritte Schiene kommen auch solche Bretter. Vorher  muss ich mich entscheiden: will ich das kalte untere Wasser rausflließen lassen - Karpfenweiher, dann bau ich unten ein Längsgitter ein ca. 40cm hoch und sehr eng, verzinkt. Oder soll das warme Oberflächenwasser weg, dann bau ich das Gitter oben ein -Forellenweiher. Noch besser ist ein PVC-Rohr 150 bis 200 Durchmesser hinten in den Mönchabfluss 90 ° einbetoniert. Dann immer 1m -Stücke aufgesetzt bis zum Höchststau. Davor die dritte Bretterwand wie beschrieben.


----------



## Gast 1 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Nehme "Eiche", die hält unter Wasser > 100 Jahre.

Schrumpfung in der Höhe schiebt sich selbst nach.
Schrumpfung oder Wachstum in der Breite kannst Du abhaken, da es außerhalb der Tolaranzen liegt.


----------



## Crocodildundee (4. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Hallo miteinander,
 hätte da mal so ne Frage:
 Mein Onkel hat 2 natürliche Fischteiche...und würde sich gerne zwei Mönche installieren...kenne mich leider garnicht damit aus...wollte ihm diese zum Geburtstag schenken...Nun zu meiner Frage...
1. wie sieht denn ein solcher Mönch aus?
2. kann man so einen kaufen...bzw scheinbar ja auch selber bauen?
3. Hat jemand evtl eine Anleitung dazu oder weiß wie man an eine solche herankommt?

Hoffe irgendwer kann mir weiterhelfen...
Danke und Dickes Petri


----------



## Ossipeter (4. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Schau mal hier. 
http://www.jowa-betonwerk.de/pdf/weiher.pdf
Hoffe es hilft. Die bauen Mönche.


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

@ Peter vielen Dank. 
Habe mir die PDF in meine Dokumente gespeichert.  Denn solche Fragen kommen sicher öffters, und mit der PDF kann man manches gut erklären #6#6#6#6


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Holz für den Mönch?*

Alle 16 Seebrücken in der Ostsee sind aus Lärchenholz !
Das wird wohl nicht um sonst so sein ...


----------

